# MS from BITS Pilani considertaion for ACS



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi,

I did my distance learning Master's degree from BITS Pilani while working.

I had applied for ACS and they also certified it as comparable to AQF Master's degree.

But my question is
- Will my work experience during that period(master's degree) be considered for Work experience points? 

ACS has validated that work experience. But how will DIAC consider that? 

If they won't consider that, then can I avoid showing that in my EOI ?

Please advice


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

Shanki said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did my distance learning Master's degree from BITS Pilani while working.
> 
> ...


I don't think DIAC will think adversely in considering your experience for the period you did your MS in BITS as it was a distance education.


----------



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.
The degree cert won't state explicitly that it was distance education. That was my concern.

But I have planned to go ahead and include my MS also in the EOI.


----------



## Pete_sampras (Nov 13, 2012)

Shanki said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> The degree cert won't state explicitly that it was distance education. That was my concern.
> 
> But I have planned to go ahead and include my MS also in the EOI.


I don't think it will matter, More over ACS considers 20 hours per week as full time employment so you shouldn't have any problem


----------



## GB_SAP (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi All,

I need a similar advice/query on my profile-

1. I have 7 years of IT experience.
2. My Bachelors is non-ICT in Mechanical Engg.
3. I got trained in SAP at my first organisation and worked there for 4 years.
4. I had done a work integrated M.S (Software Engg) from BITS-Pilani in the first organisation and got my degree in my 4th year of experience.
5. Later the M.S, I have completed 3 years in other org.

I make 60 points (incl my spouse's skill and 0 work exp points) without my MS degree.
I am told that I can get 5 more points if I consider the MS degree as its related to my work exp. Will there be a deduction of work exp after PG as well? Is it anyway possible to gain points for my 7 years IT exp? I have passed IELTS with overall 8 (R:9/L:8.5/W:7.5/S:7).


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi, 
My friend had the same qualification BE(Mech) and MS(BITS in IT), he was assessed as qualification with ICT. so I believe that you should have no problem.

All the best.

Cheers.



GB_SAP said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need a similar advice/query on my profile-
> 
> ...


----------



## GB_SAP (Oct 25, 2013)

Oh..thats a relief, actually I wanted to know - will I be getting some points for experience during and after the degree was awarded? I will have 3 years post MS (applying next month) and total 7 years of experience after my graduation.


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

your experience will not be affected, not to worry.


GB_SAP said:


> Oh..thats a relief, actually I wanted to know - will I be getting some points for experience during and after the degree was awarded? I will have 3 years post MS (applying next month) and total 7 years of experience after my graduation.


----------



## GB_SAP (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks a lot, I shall proceed with ACS..hope all goes well!


----------



## lijine.john (Sep 19, 2016)

@shanki and @GB_SAP
Can you please share your experience, i have a similar situation as your.

Below is my query in one of the threads

All,

Need your urgent help, i am planning to apply for my ACS.

1) I did my BE in Electronics and telecommunications , Nagpur university (2004-2008)
2) I have total of 8 years of IT experience .
3) Along with my work i did work integrated PG course , MS, in software and telecom from BITS pilani (2009-2011).

My questions are:
1) Will my MS will be of any value and will add points 
2) As my graduation (B.E) is non-IT then 4 years will be deducted from my experience.
However as my PG is in IT Will there be a deduction of work exp ?

Please advice whether i should add my MS degree ?

I will be highly grateful if somebody can help my case.


----------



## mukeshranjan1 (May 5, 2019)

Hi 

My case is exactly same as you. Can you please share result how ACS considered it.

Did you put BITS MS also full time.

Regards
Mukesh


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mukeshranjan1 said:


> Hi
> 
> My case is exactly same as you. Can you please share result how ACS considered it.
> 
> ...


THe thread is more then 5-6 years old

Don’t expect any response from the OP

Cheers


----------

